# Crazy bike purchase decision (long)



## mlctvt (Jul 17, 2007)

My wife and I did something we normally never do. We made a spur of the moment decision and bought new bikes while on vacation in Pennsylvania! We were both riding 1994 Trek 5200 full carbon bikes that had over 50,000 miles on them. We had upgraded a few things on these bikes over the last 13 years. Back in 2000 we took a tour of Colorado so we updated the bikes to Ultegra triple cranks with new derailleur, shifters cassettes etc. We also rebuilt a wheel or two, replaced a headset, installed new handlebars but otherwise they were stock.  They still ride OK but the drive train could use refreshing again as well as the wheels, headsets etc. I added up what the cost to do this would be and it was at least $800-1000 per bike! Maybe we should just buy new bikes????
 Last week were taking a vacation tour through Amish country near Lancaster Penn. The tour director was telling us about a great bike shop along the route.  It’s owned by a Mennonite family. Well I made the mistake of going inside. They had incredible prices, the best I’ve ever seen at a bike shop. Their prices were even better than all of the online sites. I was checking out the bike deals especially the Trek Madones they had.  The trek Madone 5.2 is basically an updated version of our 5200s and we both like the traditional design and straight top tube. One of the guys who worked there asked me if I was in the market for a new bike, he told me that they had about 15-20 Trek Madone 5.2s in stock they were selling at cost so they could bring in the new models. They also had a pink and white custom made Project One women’s specific design Trek Madone 5.2 with triple that my wife fell in love with. Just for the hell of it I asked what they would sell two bikes for. They made me a deal I couldn’t believe.  I asked them if they’d ship our old bikes back to our home via UPS, yes they would. The next day we showed up at the shop, they fitted the bikes to us; the best fitting job we’ve ever had, and we rode off on new bikes.  It was really odd watching a Mennonite woman in traditional bonnet and long dress helping my wife while looking at new helmets. They were some of the nicest and most kind people we met on our trip.  In the last week we put 300 miles on the new bikes. They’re really great bikes, super light but very strong, they fit us better than our old bikes and I swear we’re riding 1-2 miles per hour faster now. Now I can keep my old bike at my office for lunch-time rides. Hopefully I’ll get more riding in. The only problem is I’ll probably end up updating the old bikes anyway……..


----------



## molecan (Aug 13, 2007)

>The only problem is I’ll probably end up updating the old bikes anyway……..

But now you can do it piecemeal, as deals come up, instead of being compelled to drop 1-2k to get both in tip-top shape.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 14, 2007)

molecan said:


> >The only problem is I’ll probably end up updating the old bikes anyway……..
> 
> But now you can do it piecemeal, as deals come up, instead of being compelled to drop 1-2k to get both in tip-top shape.




Already started! I bought new chains and cassettes for the old Trek 5200s. They fine for now, although we haven't riden them much since getting the new Madones. We plan on keeping these at our condo in VT . If we keep them there they won't get used for more than about 500-1000 miles per year. They should be fine for a while without too much else. 
Old bikes are like old skis, I never seem to get rid of them. Although I did throw out my wife's and my 25 year old skis recently! Actually recycled through the "store" at our local dump. Her's were those nice Dynamic VR17s circa 1982 or so.


----------



## Bumpsis (Aug 15, 2007)

mlctvt, that's a great story. Nothing wrong with putting money where your passion is. It's obvious that use these your bikes to the max. It would be a said story if you, at a spur of the moment  you traded your bicycles for a pair of Harleys because you found a good deal!


----------

